# Ich werde gefragt worden sein.



## Esther5

Hallo allerseits!! 
Wenn ich diesen Satz mit können bilden will: 
„Ich werde gefragt worden sein“, soll ich so schreiben: „Ich kann gefragt worden sein werden“??

Danke imvoraus


----------



## Gwunderi

Esther5 said:


> Wenn ich diesen Satz mit können bilden will:
> „Ich werde gefragt worden sein“, soll ich so schreiben: „Ich kann gefragt worden sein werden“??



"Ich werde gefragt worden sein" significa "Mi sarà stato chiesto".
"Ich kann gefragt worden sein werden" significa "Potrà essermi stato chiesto"

E questo che vuoi dire?


----------



## Syzygy

Wenn du das Futur II von "Ich kann gefragt werden." suchst, meine ich, dass es theoretisch "Ich werde haben gefragt werden können." ist. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht völlig sicher, da es ein sehr selten gebrauchtes Tempus ist (etwa so wie trapassato remoto?).
Auf Italienisch wäre das eventuell "Sarò potuto essere stato chiesto.", aber diese Übersetzung ist jetzt wirklich fast nur geraten.
Das Thema erinnert mich übrigens an eine Tagesschau-Schlagzeile von vor einiger Zeit, die meiner Meinung nach (grammatisch) falsch war: "Was anders gesagt hätte werden können."


----------



## Thomas W.

Syzygy said:


> "Ich werde haben gefragt werden können."


Das ist mit Sicherheit falsch. Es gibt nur "Ich werde gefragt haben", und zur Not auch noch "Ich werde gefragt haben können", aber nicht diese Konstruktion mit 2x "werden" und "haben" vor "gefragt".


Syzygy said:


> "Was anders gesagt hätte werden können."


Ich würde hier "Was anders hätte gesagt werden können" bevorzugen, aber die obige Variante ist m.E. auch zulässig.


----------



## Syzygy

Na ja, deine Sätze sind aber Futur-II-Versionen von "Ich frage." bzw. "Ich kann fragen." Ich habe die OP so verstanden, dass sie anstatt eines definitiven "Ich werde gefragt worden sein." mit "können" ausdrücken möchte, dass es möglich gewesen sein werde, dass sie gefragt wird. Natürlich ist es ein konstruiertes, theoretisches Beispiel, ich halte aber alle Teile meiner Konstruktion für notwendig. Ein "werde" für Futur, ein weiteres für das Passiv und das "haben", weil das Tempus Futur II und nicht Futur I ist.


----------



## Thomas W.

Syzygy said:


> ...dass es möglich gewesen sein werde, dass sie gefragt wird...


Das ergibt keinen Sinn, denn das "mögliche" Ereignis ("gefragt werden") liegt gegenüber dem Bezugszeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit. Also müsste man hier "wird" durch "wurde" ersetzen: "...dass es möglich gewesen sein werde, dass sie gefragt wurde".
Und dann würde man sagen: "_Sie könnte gefragt worden sein._"


----------



## Gwunderi

Komme leider erst jetzt dazu, wieder hier reinzuschauen. Stimme mit Thomas W. überein, z.B.:

"Ich werde haben gefragt werden können." - Das ist mit Sicherheit falsch. 

"Was anders gesagt hätte werden können." - Ich würde hier "Was anders hätte gesagt werden können" bevorzugen, aber die obige Variante ist m.E. auch zulässig. 

 Es wird langsam fast etwas verwirrend und "radebrecherisch" ...


----------



## Syzygy

Nur um sicherzugehen, gefragt ist doch die 1. Person Singular, Futur II, Indikativ des Ausdrucks "gefragt werden können", oder habe ich die OP falsch verstanden?

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob "Sie könnte gefragt worden sein." grammatisch korrekt ist. Das Plusquamperfekt, Konjunktiv wäre meiner Meinung nach "Sie hätte gefragt werden können." Warum benutzt du Konjunktiv, Thomas?
Und statt "Ich kann gefragt worden sein." hätte ich "Ich habe gefragt werden können." geschrieben.
Ich halte das Thema auch für verwirrend, weil es sich um ein generell so unübliches Tempus handelt.

Es würde (mir zumindest) helfen, wenn jemand den gesuchten Satz auf Englisch oder Italienisch schreiben würde.

Ich glaube, der Grund, warum wir etwas aneinander vorbeigeredet haben, ist, dass man z.B. sowohl "Er hat tun können." als auch "Er kann getan haben." hört, beide wie Perfekt-Sätze mit können und tun aussehen und ich mich in meiner Diskussion auf die erstere Form beschränkt hatte.

Ich habe gerade hier ein wenig über den epistemischen und deontischen Gebrauch von Modalverben gelesen und füge diesen meiner Meinung nach einfacher und besser klingenden Vorschlag hinzu: _"Ich werde gefragt worden sein können."_


----------



## Syzygy

Ich bin gerade auf diesen alten Thread gestoßen, und mir ist immer noch nicht klar, was denn das Futur II von "Ich kann gefragt werden." ist.
Ich weiß, dass es in der Praxis nicht vorkommt/vermieden/durch Perfekt ersetzt wird, aber theoretisch gibt es es doch. Oder wird es in diesem Fall tatsächlich als nicht-existent postuliert?
Vielleicht ein - zugegebenermaßen hirnrissiger - konstruierter Beispielsatz: "Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, die ich <Futur II von gefragt werden können>. Irgendwann ist es genug mit der Fragerei!"
Danke für Kommentare!


----------



## berndf

Die Konfusion kommt daher, dass bei Prädikaten mit Modalverben ein semantischer Unterschied gibt, ob die Zeitstufe sich auf die Modalität oder auf die modale Aktion bezieht. Nehmen wir erst einmal das normale Perfekt und nicht das Futur Perfekt des Satzes _Ich kann gefragt werden_. Hier gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
Es bestand in der Vergangenheit die Möglichkeit gefragt zu werden --> _Ich konnte gefragt werden._
Es besteht heute die Möglichkeit (natürlich nur die subjektive Möglichkeit, d.h. ich weiß es nicht; objektiv ist es in der Vergangenheit natürlich entweder geschehen oder nicht geschehen), das ich in der Vergangenheit gefragt wurde (ich es aber nicht weiß, weil ich es z.B. überhört habe) --> _Ich kann gefragt worden sein.

_Im Futur Perfekt wird die Sache jetzt aber vollkommen verworren. Es bestehen theoretisch die folgenden Möglichkeiten:

Futur & Perfekt beziehen sich auf die Modalität --> _Ich werde gefragt werden gekonnt haben._
Futur bezieht sich auf die Modalität, Perfekt auf die Aktion --> _Ich werde gefragt worden sein können._ 
Futur & Perfekt beziehen sich auf die Aktion --> _Ich kann gefragt worden sein werden_. (So lala)

Variante 1. kann man noch durch die folgende Umformung "retten": _Es wird die Möglichkeit bestanden haben, dass ich __gefragt werde__. _Das ist aber nicht mehr wirklich derselbe Satz. Modalverben stäuben sich halt gegen jedwede Perfektform.


----------



## manfy

Rein intuitiv würde ich folgendes sagen:
_Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich gefragt worden sein hätte werden können, aber das hat ja keiner gemacht...! 
_(...bei derartiger Ausdrucksweise ist das aber wohl kein grosses Wunder...  )

Konjunktiv 2 ist hier angebracht, da die Befragung ja ein irrealer Zustand ist, auch wenn die Befragbarkeit innerhalb der 2 Monate Realität war!


----------



## Syzygy

@manfy: Aber Kontext kann doch auch sein, dass der Person, die das sagt, zwei Monate lang wirklich Löcher in den Bauch gefragt worden sind und sie froh darüber ist, dass sie ab morgen nicht mehr gefragt werden können wird. 

@berndf: Eine weitere Möglichkeit im Perfekt neben "_Ich kann gefragt worden sein._" ist auch "_Ich habe gefragt werden können._", oder? Das würde ausdrücken, dass die Möglichkeit objektiv bestanden hat.
Auf das Futur bezogen verstehe ich nicht, warum sich die Fälle "Futur bezieht sich auf Modalität" und "Futur bezieht sich auf Aktion" im Schriftbild unterscheiden.
Man schreibt/sagt doch z.B. "_Er wird das schon geschafft haben._", ob nun objektiv Vorzeitigkeit zu einem anderen Ereignis in der Zukunft gemeint ist oder die subjektive Einschätzung bzgl. des Stattfindens eines Ereignisses in der Vergangenheit.
Daher war ich der Meinung, dass bei einer Futur II-Form immer _werden_ das konjugierte Verb ist und nicht das Modalverb.

edit: Sorry, ich habe eben erst gemerkt, dass mein Satz gar kein Modalverb enthält, anderes Beispiel: "_Er wird es nicht lassen haben können._"


----------



## berndf

Syzygy said:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit im Perfekt neben "_Ich kann gefragt worden sein._" ist auch "_Ich habe gefragt werden können._", oder? Das würde ausdrücken, dass die Möglichkeit objektiv bestanden hat.


Der Satz ist dann aber äquivalent zu _Ich konnte gefragt werden _zu verstehen.


Syzygy said:


> edit: Sorry, ich habe eben erst gemerkt, dass mein Satz gar kein Modalverb enthält, anderes Beispiel: "_Er wird es nicht *ge*lassen haben können."_


Das ist meine Nummer 2.


----------



## manfy

Syzygy said:


> @manfy: Aber Kontext kann doch auch sein, dass der Person, die das sagt, zwei Monate lang wirklich Löcher in den Bauch gefragt worden sind und sie froh darüber ist, dass sie ab morgen nicht mehr gefragt werden können wird.


Stimmt! Mein intuitiver Ansatz dazu ist:
_Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich gefragt werden konnte, und das reicht!

_denn die Alternativen klingen zu verwirrend und regelrecht schrecklich: 
_Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich gefragt worden sein habe werden können.
Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich gefragt worden sein werden konnte._


----------



## Syzygy

berndf said:


> Der Satz ist dann aber äquivalent zu _Ich konnte gefragt werden _zu verstehen.


Ja, ich wollte nur die beiden Sätze, die formal Perfekt sind, nebeneinanderstellen, mit Blick auf die Bildung des Futur II.


berndf said:


> Das ist meine Nummer 2.


Dein Satz Nummer 2 ist für mich auch tadellos richtig. Allerdings hätte ich gesagt, dass hier gerade ein subjektiver Gebrauch von _können_ vorliegt (wie in "_Ich kann gefragt worden sein._"), und, wie ich schon schrieb, das "_wird_", das die Zukunft andeutet, sowohl subjektiv als auch objektiv verstanden werden kann. Was mir noch fehlt, ist die objektive Variante für _können_ (wie in "_Ich habe gefragt werden können._"), d.h. der Satz, der so viel bedeutet wie "_Ihr werdet (tatsächliche Aktion) die Möglichkeit gehabt haben, mich zu fragen._"

edit: @manfy  Ich weiß doch, dass man es nie so sagen würde. Mich interessiert nur, wie ein Futur II hier theoretisch aussähe. Das war, meine ich, auch die ursprüngliche Frage der OP.

edit2: Vielleicht liegt auch ein Missverständnis meinerseits vor, was die Termini betrifft, ich meine mit "subjektiv gebrauchtem _können"_ z.B.:

Hellseher: "_In zehn Jahren wirst du für Onkel Dagobert arbeiten. Dann wirst du den ganzen Tag geschuftet haben können und wirst am Ende doch keinen Lohn dafür bekommen._"


----------



## ablativ

Syzygy said:


> edit2: Vielleicht liegt auch ein Missverständnis meinerseits vor, was die Termini betrifft, ich meine mit "subjektiv gebrauchtem _können"_ z.B.:
> 
> Hellseher: "_In zehn Jahren wirst du für Onkel Dagobert arbeiten. Dann wirst du den ganzen Tag geschuftet haben können und wirst am Ende doch keinen Lohn dafür bekommen._"



Wenn man mit dem Fut. II eine Vermutung ausdrückt, wie es oft im Englischen der Fall ist, kann man doch auf das "können", das diese Vermutung beschreiben soll, ganz verzichten. Wenn man unbedingt will, kann man ja noch "wohl" in den Satz einfügen.

_Dann wirst du den ganzen Tag geschuftet haben können ---> dann wirst du (wohl) den ganzen Tag geschuftet haben.

_Wenn man 'können' als 'in der Lage zu etwas sein' meint, könnte man vielleicht folgendes Beispiel nehmen:

(wenn du weiter so sparsam lebst), wirst du im Rentenalter so viel Geld gespart haben können, dass du dir eine Finca auf Mallorca leisten kannst.


----------



## Syzygy

Oh, ich meinte _können_ da eigentlich mehr wie in "_Ich kann machen, was ich will, aber es will mir einfach nicht gelingen._". Aber du hast recht, das ist dann eigentlich keine Vermutung.


----------



## ablativ

manfy said:


> denn die Alternativen klingen zu verwirrend und regelrecht schrecklich:
> _Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich gefragt worden sein habe werden können.
> Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich gefragt worden sein werden konnte._



Diese Alternativen sind nicht nur schrecklich, sondern, wenn ich das richtig beurteile, auch falsch.

... in denen ich werde gefragt worden sein können (wie berndf es in Post 10 schreibt).


----------



## Hutschi

Gültig müsste auch sein:
Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich werde gefragt worden sein können.
und
Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich werde können gefragt worden sein.

Hier haben wir einen sehr ähnlichen Fall diskutiert: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2610043



Esther5 said:


> Hallo allerseits!!
> Wenn ich diesen Satz mit können bilden will:
> „Ich werde gefragt worden sein“, soll ich so schreiben: „Ich kann gefragt worden sein werden“??
> 
> ...



Hier wird es korrekt, wenn eine Zeitangabe + „Ich kann gefragt worden sein" angewendet wird.
Morgen kann ich bereits gefragt worden sein.

"Kann" enthält eine größere Unsicherheit als "werde", das ist aber hier nur ein gradueller Unterschied, da man prinzipiell die Zukunft nur ungefähr voraussagen kann.

Was möchtest Du genau ausdrücken? Eine lange Sammlung von Infinitiven ist nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Ich werde gefragt worden sein können ?


----------



## Syzygy

Gehe ich denn falsch in der Annahme, dass es im Futur II auch zwei Konstruktionen gibt wie im Perfekt, um zu unterscheiden, ob es sich um die vorhergehende Fähigkeit handelt "_Er hat schwimmen können._" oder um eine Vermutung "_Er kann geschwommen sein._"?
Meiner Meinung gibt es doch sowohl (der Einfachheit halber mal im Aktiv)
"_Er wird haben gehen können._" (Fähigkeit des Gehens die einer anderen Aussage im Futur I zuvorgeht.)
als auch
"_Er wird gegangen sein können._" (Vermutung im Sinne von "_Er wird gegangen sein mögen._", meist zu Perfekt vereinfacht: "_Er mag gegangen sein._", selbst wenn man über die Zukunft spricht)


----------



## Hutschi

Hamlet2508 said:


> Ich werde gefragt worden sein können ?



Es ist möglich und korrekt, soweit ich sehe. 
Aber ich empfehle, wie ich bereits oben schrieb, kürzere Wendungen ohne die besagten Häufungen. Man kann es leicht umformulieren.
Beispiele: Es ist möglich, dass man mich fragt. Man wird mich vielleicht fragen.
Es könnte sein, dass mich noch jemand fragt.

Außer in Sprachspielen, in denen ich gefragt werden müssen dürfen können sollte.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Hutschi said:


> Es ist möglich und korrekt, soweit ich sehe.
> Aber ich empfehle, wie ich bereits oben schrieb, kürzere Wendungen. Man kann es leicht umformulieren.
> Beispiele: Es ist möglich, dass man mich fragt. Man wird mich vielleicht fragen.
> Es könnte sein, dass mich noch jemand fragt.



Ich dachte, es wurde um das Futur exakt von *können + fragen* gebeten. Und da müsste ja sowohl des Aspekt der Vergangenheit als auch des Futurs drinnen sein. (als Grammatikübung bei Lateinern sehr beliebt )
Das wäre dann *man wird mich möglicherweise gefragt haben*.


----------



## Hutschi

Hamlet2508 said:


> ... *man wird mich möglicherweise gefragt haben*.


Ich denke, das klingt besser, als ein Verbhaufen.


----------



## ablativ

Hamlet2508 said:


> Ich dachte, es wurde um das Futur exakt von *können + fragen* gebeten. Und da müsste ja sowohl des Aspekt der Vergangenheit als auch des Futurs drinnen sein. (als Grammatikübung bei Lateinern sehr beliebt )
> Das wäre dann *man wird mich möglicherweise gefragt haben*.



Das wäre dann "können" in der Bedeutung einer Vermutung.

"können" in der Bedeutung des "Imstandeseins" lässt sich so aber nicht ausdrücken.

'man wird in der Lage gewesen sein, mich gefragt zu haben" oder eben: 'ich werde gefragt worden sein können', auch wenn es 'komisch' klingt.


----------



## manfy

ablativ said:


> Diese Alternativen sind nicht nur schrecklich, sondern, wenn ich das richtig beurteile, auch falsch.
> 
> ... in denen ich werde gefragt worden sein können (wie berndf es in Post 10 schreibt).


Du hast recht!
_Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich gefragt worden sein habe werden können._ 

Ich vermischte dies fälschlicherweise mit dem Konzept der Verbgruppe im Infinitiv [Adjektiv]+werden:
_..., in denen ich klüger habe/hätte werden können. _(ugs. oft hörbar, aber den Regeln nach falsch, denn 'haben' muss vor die Verbgruppe)
_..., in denen ich habe/hätte klüger werden können._  (grammatikalisch korrekte Version)


----------



## manfy

Syzygy said:


> Wenn du das Futur II von "Ich kann gefragt werden." suchst, meine ich, dass es theoretisch "Ich werde haben gefragt werden können." ist.


Nach weiteren Nachforschungen musste ich feststellen, dass Syzygy, rein grammatikalisch betrachtet, Recht hat!
Ich beziehe mich hier nur auf die ursprüngliche Frage zum Futur 2, und obwohl die Frage eher akademischen Charakter hat, scheint sie mir doch gerechtfertigt.

Der Gedankengang zu meiner obigen Feststellung:
Die Verbgruppe 'gefragt werden' (oder 'gefragt worden sein', etc, etc) muss als unveränderliche Verbgruppe im Infinitiv betrachtet werden, danach können alle Standardregeln angewendet werden:
Ersatzinfinitiv: http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...finit/Part2.html#Anchor-Ersatzinfinitiv-35882
Hilfsverben haben/werden: http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...ng/Praedikat/index.html#Anchor-Ausnahme-35882

Zur Veranschaulichung, hier ein vereinfachter Vergleichssatz:
Präsens: Ich kann dies lesen.
Perfekt: Ich habe dies lesen können. (wegen Ersatzinfinitiv, also NICHT: Ich habe dies lesen gekonnt.)
Futur 1: Ich werde dies lesen können. 
Futur 2: Ich werde dies haben lesen können. (NICHT: Ich werde dies lesen gekonnt haben. obwohl dies besser klingt!)
Futur 2: Ich werde dies lesen haben können. (laut Regeln ist dies falsch, aber ugs. oft zu hören)

Nebensatzumformung (alle davon klingen sonderbar, aber sind wohl grammatikalisch erlaubt):
Ich sagte, dass ich dies werde haben lesen können.
Ich sagte, dass ich dies werde lesen haben können. (falsch, aber ugs. verwendet)
auch: Ich sagte, dass ich dies haben lesen können werde.

*Info für Nicht-Muttersprachler:
*Wie in mehreren Posts hier beschrieben wurde, werden derartig lange 'Verb-Schlangen' in der Realität nie angewandt! Auch wenn sie grammatikalisch richtig sind, klingen sie für Muttersprachler derart sonderbar, sodass immer auf Alternativversionen ausgewichen wird.


----------



## manfy

Syzygy said:


> "_Er wird haben gehen können._"  (eindeutig Futur2 wegen der Konstruktion 'wird haben X können')
> als auch
> "_Er wird gegangen sein können._"  (aber dies ist doch eindeutig Futur1 wegen 'wird X können', oder nicht??)



Futur 2 davon wäre: "_Er wird haben gegangen sein können._" (denn Konstruktion 'wird haben X können')
Zugegeben, dies klingt richtig falsch!

Vielleicht kann man schlussfolgern, dass Futur2 mit einem Modalverb keinen Sinn ergibt, wenn das Action-Verb die Vergangenheit ausdrückt!??
Oder kennt jemand einen Satz wo dies Sinn ergäbe??


----------



## Syzygy

manfy said:


> Futur 2 davon wäre: "_Er wird haben gegangen sein können._" (denn Konstruktion 'wird haben X können')
> Zugegeben, dies klingt richtig falsch!
> 
> Vielleicht kann man schlussfolgern, dass Futur2 mit einem Modalverb keinen Sinn ergibt, wenn das Action-Verb die Vergangenheit ausdrückt!??
> Oder kennt jemand einen Satz wo dies Sinn ergäbe??



Ja, du hast recht. Ich habe die Sätze analog zu "_Er hat schwimmen können._"/"_Er kann geschwommen sein._" gebildet, die ich beide als vergleichbare Sätze, die von der Vergangenheit handeln, aufgefasst habe. Der zweite ist wohl aber streng genommen eine Aussage über die Gegenwart (vgl. "_Es kann sein, dass er geschwommen ist._")
Damit wäre dann auch "_Ich werde gefragt worden sein können._" eigentlich ein Futur I.


----------



## ablativ

Syzygy said:


> Damit wäre dann auch "_Ich werde gefragt worden sein können._" eigentlich ein Futur I.



Wenn _ich werde gefragt worden sein können _Futur I ist, was ist dann _ich werde gefragt werden können?


_


----------



## Syzygy

Auch Futur I, hätte ich gesagt. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein großer Kenner von grammatischen Termini, es gibt bestimmt Namen um die Infinitivkonstruktionen "_gefragt werden können_" und "_gefragt worden sein können_" zu unterscheiden.


----------



## ablativ

"Ich werde gefragt worden sein" (also ohne _können_) ist auf jeden Fall Futur II Passiv. Es ist hier halt nur die Frage, wie man das 'können' zusätzlich unterbringt.


----------



## berndf

Syzygy said:


> Auch Futur I, hätte ich gesagt. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein großer Kenner von grammatischen Termini, es gibt bestimmt Namen um die Infinitivkonstruktionen "_gefragt werden können_" und "_gefragt worden sein können_" zu unterscheiden.


Soviel ich weiß: nein. Das Konstrukt _gefragt werden_ kann man als _Passiv-Infinitiv_, _gefragt haben _als _Perfekt-Infinitiv_ und _gefragt worden sein_ als _Perfekt-Passiv-Infinitiv_ (oder _Passiv-__Perfekt-Infinitiv_) bezeichnen.


----------



## ablativ

manfy said:


> Du hast recht!
> _Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich gefragt worden sein habe werden können._



Nein, ich hatte auch nicht recht! 

Es muss wohl heißen: Morgen werden es zwei Monate sein, in denen ich werde habe gefragt *werden *können. Also hattest du doch (zumindest im zweiten Versuch) recht! 

'ich werde gefragt worden sein können' (also berndfs bzw. meine Idee) könnte man wohl so "übersetzen" 'es wird sein können, dass ich gefragt worden bin', oder??

Ich weiß auch nicht, was für eine grammatische Zeit das ist und ob sie überhaupt existiert. Oder doch eine Abart des Futur II??


----------



## manfy

ablativ said:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, was für eine grammatische Zeit das ist und ob sie überhaupt existiert. Oder doch eine Abart des Futur II??


Dies hatte ich heute früh auch versucht, in unterschiedlichsten Variationen durchzukauen. Es hat aber nur zu weiterer Verwirrung geführt und deswegen habe ich mir fogendes als Gedankenstütze erstellt. (Dies basiert rein auf den Grundregeln zur Erstellung der verschiedenen Zeiten. Ich kann nicht für Richtigkeit garantieren, aber auf Anhieb klingt's ok für mich):

Passive Rede
Präsens: Ich werde gefragt.
Perfekt: Ich bin gefragt worden.
F1: Ich werde gefragt werden.
F2: Ich werde gefragt worden sein.

Modalverb mit Passiv-Infinitiv
Präsens: Ich muss gefragt werden.
Perfekt: Ich habe gefragt werden müssen.
F1: Ich werde gefragt werden müssen.
F2: Ich werde haben gefragt werden müssen.

Modalverb mit Perfekt-Passiv-Infinitiv
Präsens: Ich muss gefragt worden sein.
Perfekt: Ich habe gefragt worden sein müssen.
F1: Ich werde gefragt worden sein müssen.
F2: Ich werde haben gefragt worden sein müssen.

****************************************************************
Modalverb (Aktive Rede)
Präsens: Ich muss fragen.
Perfekt: Ich habe fragen müssen.
F1: Ich werde fragen müssen.
F2: Ich werde haben fragen müssen.

Bitte korrigieren, falls ich da was falsch sehe!


----------



## Syzygy

Ich schließe mich dir an, manfy.
Und ein theoretisch mögliches Futur II mit Perfekt-Passiv-Infinitiv, nach dem du oben fragst, ist vielleicht: "_Petrus, ehe der Hahn krähen wird, wirst du mich dreimal nie haben getroffen haben wollen._" Die Vorzeitigkeit des "Getroffen-haben-Wollens" würde hier dann ausdrücken, dass die Behauptungen Petrus' tatsächlich vor der Aussage im Futur I stattgefunden haben werden.


----------

